# Playhouses For Goats.



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

I am REALLY proud of myself, I wanted something for my babies to jump on and play in, and nothing to buy was what I wanted. So I went to some Garage sales and stuff like that I found a bunk bed for free because it was broke, So I took the top part made in wood and built onto it from some wood I got from Lowes pretty cheap, I even built a ramp for them.. It isnt Bob Veila (Spell Checl) or anything BUt I am extremely proud of myself for never building a thing in my life.. It is drying from some paint. I asked if this paint was safe to put on it for the goats and they told me that this paint was made for kids playhouses so its perfect even if they are to nibble on it which they shouldnt.. so please dont be too cruel about it! I would love to hear of other ideas ppl use to make play things for there goats.

P.S Dont mind my filthy Garage our house got built a few weeks ago and we have most of our stuff still in the Garage.. I will get it put away sometime 





































Ill post more once its 100% done and outside in the yard with them


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Pretty impressive! I know the babies will love playing on it.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks great! :thumb: I am sure they will enjoy it very much!


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks guys  :clap:


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

oh and it cost me under 20 bucks to make  thats the most exciting part


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Wow...we did something similar...a friend of ours was throwing out a good saw horse and we took it and put boards for ramps on both sides...didn't cost us a thing..and they love it! Then my hubby who says "I hate goats" built a multi platform playground with a bridge...they love that even more.  Looks good


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That looks like they will really enjoy it!!! :clap: Great job!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Jess we would love you to share photos of that goat play thing.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Great Job!! especially finding all the supplies for SO Cheap! Way to go! the goats will LOVE it..


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks again.. I would love to see the bridge thing!! :clap: :leap:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

It looks good and your goats will probably love it. To maintain the goats hoofs (and a grip) you could wet the paint and sprinkle sand on the walk ramp.


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hidden what a wonderful Idea.. too bad I didnt see it till just now.. but I did add slats on the ramp almost like a ladder.. I will post pics to show.. it came together nicely and my lil goaties played and played on it but its 108 outside now they are under it lol


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

It looks terrific, and under it is excellent too!

Jan


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I love your toy! It is awesome! We have recently begun to think about adding playthings for our herd  I have been eyeing the little tykes stuff at the daycare next to were I work...do you think they would notice if one of the slides & platforms were gone??? :wink: JK!!

My husband and I were looking at wood and discussing the different things we could do--I am proud of how you built your goats their toy that is so awesome!!

I like the sawhorse idea! We have a few of those--we could get some wood this week and make the slats for climbing and make one!


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

All done


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cool! :thumb: It also looks like they will use it as a sun shade.  Great idea on the rampslats!


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks Freedom  They are def using it for shade right now I will try to catch them playing on it later when the sun starts to go down


----------



## nigerianmeadows (Dec 12, 2010)

That's neat! I love it. I'd like to build some stuff for our goats too. I'll probably have my human children enjoying it with them if I do something like this! Great job!


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks, My nephew was running up and down it yesterday with them lol :leap:


----------



## bigdogmom130 (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice! Awesome for your first build!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice job! You can tell the goats love it. :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WONDERFUL JOB!!! I like the idea that it gives shade too...Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Jess we would love you to share photos of that goat play thing.


 Here is a pic of the bridge and some of the platforms..this isn't the whole thing..will try to get pic of whole play ground today


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That loos super cool! I think my 2yr old 2 legged kid would love to play on that also!!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

That's so COOL! Beautiful job!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

THANKS!! 

It was my hubby's idea...I just wanted some sort of walkway where they can jump and lay on it...he took it to the next level..but they love it still the same...Nothing like seeing a baby goat want up there and just not big enough yet to know how to get up lol. Babies love it!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

That's pretty nifty and creative! Loafing shed X observation deck. Looks like they love it.

Deb Mc


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

lol..in the summer they sleep on the bridge instead of their house..unless it rains of course.


----------



## just 8 of us (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm collecting big wire spools now to have a playground. I was going to use 2x6 from spool 2 spool but I like the flex bridge. And I also like the bunk bed cover/platform! Farm out!


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

Kay - it looks great and it looks like the kids love it, nothing like having some shade to lay aruond in. I'm in the process of building something similar. On craigs list I found old guardrail post from that were used along the highway. The round ones that are about 10" are only $5 and the 6"x8" are $9 not bad. I have also found a local carpet store that has allowed me to get any and all of their pallets, a local eletrical supply warehouse is doing the same they also have the big wooden spools. It was funny I came home one day with about 5 spools and a bunch of pallets tied down on the truck. The great part is all of the pallets and spools are FREE!! :leap:  

As of right now I've got about 3 projects on at once for the pasture, replacing the general field fence with 2"x4" woven wire fence, putting up a fence for the 2nd pen that will enclose the 2 stalls and finish the Jungle Gym / Play ground. Not enough hours in the day to do them all. 

I'll finish the pen 1st so that way everyone has a bigger area to hangout while I replace the fence, the jungle gym will be the 3rd project. The heat and humidity doesn't help much with working in the middle of the day.
One of the pix shows the post in the ground, one shows the pallets - which I will be taking apart and doing a walkway across the posts, one is showing one of 6 spools I have. The one spool will be on either side of the boardwalk and ramps will come down to each and then down to the ground. I'll be using decking screws to attach everything that way when it comes time for replacing it should be easier.


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

Right now I have a rock playground that my neighbor and I put together - I pulled the boulders into the pasture with a logging chaing hooked to the back of the truck, a log, a house that I built wich will be incorporated with the jungle gym.
I've included a pix. showing the 6"x8" post that will be used to fence in the pen for the 2 stalls.


----------



## circledsfarm (Jun 19, 2011)

I LOVE all the play grounds for the goats! And Bless you ladies who are building them on your own that is GREAT!!!!! My husband is always saying I don't want anything to do with goats, but then I catch him putting ramps, wood stands, & a new run in shed up for the goats. He's even be caught sitting in a lawn chair with a couple of goats in his lap. (Big old bunny hugger) LOL... 

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

Jess your husband did a great job. Did he connect the chain on the bottom of the landscape timbers? Heck I would love to play on it myself :slapfloor:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

He did do a great job..I"m proud of him even though he hates goats...so he says...

he drilled holes on both sides of the timbers and then has the chain running through them and is fastened on the end so that it wont fall. 

I have found that anything is good for a goat playground...anything to jump on is fun for them  

Hubby was so sad when he first built it because he never saw any goats on it....now, they never get off it!


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

I love this.. I went to walmart and bought a 80 lb hard plastic tub with the lid, flipped in upside down and cut a hole so my babies could go in it.. They LOVE IT lol I get so excited looking for new toys and such for them


----------

